# Blackrapid strap slips



## jd7 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi all

I have a Blackrapid Sport strap. The problem I'm having is that every time I adjust the length of the strap, the strap pretty quickly extends back to its maximum length once I start using it. If I'm using my 70-200 2.8, I'd be lucky to have walked for 10 minutes before the strap has slipped back to it's maximum length. Basically, even though I really like the idea carrying the weight on my shoulder and across my body, in practise I'm finding the strap is not really usable.

I've seen quite a lot of good reports about the Blackrapid straps, so do other people not have this problem? Anyone got any solutions?

thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2014)

Contact BR. I had a two year old strap with a little fraying on the leading edge where the camera hangs. I thought – and they agreed – that there wasn't any significant risk associated with it (it was really minor). But they sent me a new strap for free anyway.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi jd. 
If yours slips I would second Neuro's contact them. 
I have the Black Rapid Double, I did a two day air festival with two gripped bodies with a Sigma 150-500 on one and a 70-200 2.8II with 2xIII on the other. They didn't even move when I had to do the 1.5 mile round trip fast walk to the car for the spare CF cards. 
I think in double configuration that the coupler strap might help stop slippage, but I have used it in a single configuration for a couple of 1 hour walks and a ten hour day at the Goodwood Revival Sunday just gone, again no movement. I do have the funny little plastic strap clips that came with it in place. 
I have had problems in the past with this type of lift to adjust buckle moving on another camera bag, it can be caused by it being lifted out of line by other gear, or perhaps something like a prominent shoulder blade? I solved the problem by folding the spare webbing end up in to a block and then tying it off with string, when I was satisfied with the positioning and fit I replaced the string with zip cable ties like this, 
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/24806.jpg 
Buy the smallest you can find and put them in boiling water before you fit them, fold them to fit round the straps and as they cool down they will firm up again and retain their new shape better cut the excess off FLUSH with the block with a knife, as opposed to the usual scissors or side cutters which leave that small sharp tail that will ruin things! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## PhotoAviator (Sep 17, 2014)

I had the exact same issue with my Sport strap. My solution was to move the rear attachment point for the underarm strap down below the buckle so that it engages both layers of the main adjustment strap. This slight modification actually gives a little more breathing room for your shoulder, and it's impossible for the main strap to loosen.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies - much appreciated.

Since it sounds at least possible my strap is not working as it should I think I will start by contacting BR and see what they have to say. If that doesn't lead to a solution I will give the other suggestions in this thread a go. 

Apart from the length slipping I do like the BR strap so I'm crossing my fingers I will get it sorted out one way or another.

Thanks again.


----------



## tolusina (Sep 17, 2014)

Did you thread the strap like this?







(shameless plug for UPstrap)


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi tolusina. 
Unfortunately the fastener is not like that. It is a quick release buckle, if you visit the Black Rapid site and view the video for the sport strap you will see the offending adjuster. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tolusina said:


> Did you thread the strap like this?
> (shameless plug for UPstrap)


----------



## jd7 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Blackrapid strap slips (no it doesn't!)*

Well, this story has had a happy ending. I contacted Black Rapid as Neuro suggested and their support was fantastic. They decided my strap was faulty and replaced it. I've just come back from 4 days and 75 km of hiking and the new strap performed perfectly. I was carrying only a 6D + 24-70 f/4L on this trip, but if the strap can work perfectly in those conditions (I was wearing it pretty much the whole time I was hiking) I reckon it will handle anything I could reasonably throw at it.

Kudos to Black Rapid for standing behind their products. As I said, their support was fantastic. And now I've tried a properly working version of the Black Rapid Sport strap, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## candc (Jan 8, 2015)

i have the br sport left and like it but it does seem to loosen up with a heavy load. i moved the rear slider stop on the back under the tag end of the strap. that way you can lock it down and it can't extend. its kind of a pain with the adjuster on the back anyway. i also have one of the back pack straps which has the length adjuster on the front. it works better and is easier to adjust while you are wearing it. maybe they will switch all the straps to that design.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that. Mine has been fine, but its a different model.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi jd. 
Thanks for the update, always good when there is a good outcome. Best way to judge a company is not by their success, but how they deal with a customer complaint. Another satisfied customer would suggest they do this well! 
Biggest problem I've had with mine was leaving it at home when I went off for a nature walk, drove to the start and then found it missing D'oh! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

